# PLEASE HELP! Ovulation Induction + Low AMH



## Cherry Bakewell (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello there! 

Can anyone out there help? I am soooooooo confused and have had the most awful experience over the past two weeks. 
Basically to cut this 7yr story short. I am 29 and stopped having periods 7 years ago when I was diagnosed with amenorrhea. Since then Ive had a number of tests (pituitary gland, FSH LH, GNrH stimulation tests, MRI, Hycosy) and everything has come back fine. I then went onto the IVF waiting list as I was concerned about my future fertility.
After the long wait I reached the top and have been refused due to my low AMH score of 1.99 and advised that I have gone through an early menopause? I was then told my only option would be through egg donation. I was obviously devastated. Since then I have seen another consultant who has had faith and is looking into Ovulation Induction (which I will start after my period has been brought on through medication). She seems to think part of the problem may be due the fact that at the age of 24 I went quite 'skinny'. 
My BMI is 21
I am 9 stone 1 and 5 ft 6
What are my chances of conceiving? Or has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## Suzejdc (May 13, 2007)

Hi Cherry,

I can't answer some of your questions as I don't have experience of total AF loss, but I used to have very infrequent cycles (soemtimes as long as 6 months) and a lot of it was put doen to the fact that I was super skinny and sporty in my teens. And of course at that stage of life it wasn't a big deal.

I think it's a good idea to try OI - you may have to take soem fairly heavy doses of medoxyprogesterone (brand name porvera) to kick start a bleed, but thereafter you can take the OI and who knows what might happen!? Or is your womb lining is thin enough, they may agree to start you with our waiting for an AF.

Your current BMI, weight and height sound perfect, so you sound like an ideal candidate for OI, and if a consultant thinks it's worth a shot, then go for it before having to go down the donor egg and IVF route.

Best of luck and keepo us posted. By the way, what is AMH??

Suze 
xxx


----------



## Cherry Bakewell (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Suze

Thank you so much for your reply. I am still quite new to all the terms and get a little confused with the abreviations . What is AF? I am being placed on the gonadotropins injections for the OI and will keep going back and having the dosage increased if there is no sign of any stimulation in the ovaries. I am a teacher and highly stressed. So I am taking advice and have stopped cardio exercise, am putting on more weight and taking up yoga. Anything I can really to help. I have more or less been told that I have around 2% chance of getting pregnant due to my AMH score. But its still 2% and I need to try everything I can to concieve our own child first. 
The AMH test is a new test I HATE! Aparentley it is a strong predictor to how many eggs you have left in your ovaries. The normal range is really from 15 up to 30 but mine was 1.99 :-( which is why they think I may have gone through an early menopause. However I have researched this test and it is only 70% accurate and not used by all centres. Plus it has only been used for the past two years. Therefore I would have been put straight through for IVF over two years ago as I tick more or less every other box bar the periods. 
I am on Provera at the mo to instigate a bleed. 
What have you tried so far on your journey? Did weight have something to do with your fertility problems? 

Thanks again
Amanda xx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

CB, dashing around but suggest you look on poor responders thread for posts by "littlejen" who has a HUGE amount of research on the very wretched AMH issue. it boils down to - your age is in your favour, you will conceive as you only need to have one egg., I am much older, have a much higher AMH but most of my eggs will be defective now. hence a much bigger AMH BUT a much bigger problem too! you'llbe fine. xx


----------



## Cherry Bakewell (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks . This gives me a little hope as the consultant has said that the AMH tells her that I have hardly any eggs left and this is my last hope of checking if anything can happen in my ovaries. Is there anything else I can do to help myself? What form of treatment are you on at the moment? xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Cherry Bakewell

Welcome to FF  Here is a link to the welcome page, which has loads of info about the site and a thread with abreviations etc 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0


----------

